# Belly Boat oder Kajak



## Dorschpapa (14. Januar 2011)

Moin Moin Sportsfreunde,
ich habe seit ca. 10 Jahren ein Belly Boat (Fish-Cat-4). Habe damit sehr erfolgreiche Angeltouren erleben dürfen. Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir ein Kajak zulege und möchte Euch bitten mir Eure Erfahrungen mitzuteilen, damit ich Vor-und Nachteile abwegen kann. Meine BB-Touren waren meist in Dahme, Dazendorf und Weissenhaus. An diesen Stränden muste mann manchmal sehr gegen die Strömung gegenan kämpfen. Wie wirkt sich die Strömung auf das Kajak aus, wie sieht es mit Wind und Wellen aus? Über Eure Erfahrungs- und Erfolgsberichte würde ich mich freuen.

Bis dann
Dorschpapa


----------



## magnus12 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

Moin,

ein Kajak ist viel schneller und sicherer. Ich sach nur Schleppen mit Wobblern #6. Wenn man nicht gerade reinrassiger Fliegenfischer ist und sowiso nur die Uferkante beharkt ist es nur eine Preis- und Platzfrage ob es ein Jak sein darf. 
 Der _*System*_preis incl. Weste, Dachgepäckträger etc. liegt bei ca. 1000-1500 Euro - für mich ist es das wert, insbesondere wegen der Seetüchtigkeit.  Verglichen mit einem richtigen Boot ist das immer noch billig, zumal man keine Unterhaltskosten und kaum Wertverlust hat. (versuch mal was gebraucht zu kriegen!|supergri) 
Wenn ich da an die Belly-Boat Zeiten zurückdenke - ganz andere Beweglickeit. Die Sorgen bzgl. Wind und Strömung möchte ich nicht mehr haben. 
Im Klartext: Du machst ohne schnell zu ermüden bei ruhigem Wetter ca. 3 Knoten. D. H. bei ablandigem Wind ohne grosse Welle bist Du bis 5 Windstärken stressfrei, zumindest in der Entfernung vom Ufer die du vom Belly gewohnt bist. Ab angesagten 5 Stärken plane ich jedoch keine Ausfahrten mehr , ist  halt immer noch ein Kleinstboot und bauartbedingt deutlich windanfälliger als ein richtiges Seekajak.  Vor allem Welle von vorn nimmt ganz schön Fahrt heraus, das kostet Kraft. Ist dann aber immer noch flotter als ein Belly. 

Gruß

Frank #h


----------



## eddy (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

Hey
Diese Frage habe ich mir im letzten Jahr auch gestellt und hab ein paar ausprobiert.|kopfkrat
Frag doch mal hier nach:
http://www.paddel-fisch.de/epages/62215510.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62215510/Categories
:m

Hab jetzt ein Key Largo und muß wohl noch ein paar Tage warten bis ich es ins Wasser bekomme.:vik::vik:
Oder guck mal unter SOT nach

gruß eddy


----------



## goeddoek (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

@ Frank

Fast  hundertprozentige Zustimmung :m Gerade beim Fliegenfischen find ich das Kajak klasse. Ein Vorteil ist natürlich, dass man fix unterwegs und weit draussen ist. Was ich gut finde ist, dass man schnell den Strandabschnitt wechseln kann: rein ins Kajak, paar Hundert Meter weiter gepaddelt, aussteigen und weiterfischen. Für Strecken, die man sonst zu Fuß in 'ner halben Stunde unterwegs ist, braucht man so nur ein paar Minuten. Also auch oder gerade was für Fliegenfischer 

@ TE

Hier> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=111129  ist übrigens auch jede Menge Lesestoff, falls Du es noch nicht gesehen hast #h


----------



## JanS (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

Mal eine ganz doofe Frage weil ich es nicht finde! Was tragt Ihr an kühleren tagen auf dem Kajak? Dazu kommt die Frage nach der richtigen Weste! Feststoff oder eher nicht? 150N ausreichend?


Gruß
Jan


----------



## Blindfischer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

Hi Jan,

auch dazu findest Du in dem Trööt den der exil Friese |waveyben genannt hat ne Menge Informationen.

Kleidung ist eigentlich wie beim Watangeln auch , es gibt spezielle Paddelkleidung, aber die ist nicht zwingend notwendig und je kälter desto mehr Zwiebelschichten.

Ich bevorzuge Feststoffweste weil man mit Automatik nach einer Kenterung schwer wieder ins Boot kommt ( das ist ne ganz schöne Wurst die man dann vor der Brust hat)
Aber die meisten Feststoffwesten sind nur reine Schwimmhilfen, keine ohnmachtssicheren Rettungswesten.
( mal von diesen orangenen Bootwesten abgesehen, aber damit kann man kaum paddeln)

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## magnus12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Für Strecken, die man sonst zu Fuß in 'ner halben Stunde unterwegs ist, braucht man so nur ein paar Minuten. Also auch oder gerade was für Fliegenfischer



Ich muß gestehen dass ich die amphibischen Möglichkeiten meines neuen Gefährts erst beginne zu erfassen. |bigeyes 

Dazu noch die Möglichkeit Ausrüstung(Pickpott etc.) auch mal am Strand liegenzulassen ohne dass es jemand "wegräumt"...#6


----------



## Lenkers (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Für Strecken, die man sonst zu Fuß in 'ner halben Stunde unterwegs ist, braucht man so nur ein paar Minuten.



Es gibt Menschen, denen würde der 100m Strandspaziergang echt gut tun... z.B. mir  (93 kg bei 180cm)

Aber auch ich habe Belly als auch Kajak und benutze zu 90% das Kajak. Man hat, ist man erst auf dem Wasser, mehr Möglichkeiten.
Aber es gibt Gewässer an die man mit dem Kajak einfach nicht heran kommt ... das hilft oft ein BB. Und manchmal habe ich einfach nur Lust auf den Gummireifen, weil man so schön auf dem Wasser dümpelt (wie in Abrahams Schoß).
Also klar PRO Kajak, wenn man denn ein BB schon hat :m

TL Lenker


----------



## Zanderudo (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

Hallo in die Runde,
habe mir ein RTM Tango gekauft und nun auch getestet.
Der erste Versuch erfolgte auf einem kleinen See.
Habe mich sofort sehr sicher auf dem Teil gefühlt! Man ist echt sehr schnell auf dem SOT!
Mein Kumpel hat auch eine Runde gedreht und löchert nun das Internet  hat sich gleich in das Kajak verliebt.
Beim Test habe ich mit dem Twister einen guten Räuber an der Schnur gehabt. Der zog mich einige Meter über das Wasser|bigeyes.
So leicht kan man die Boote bewegen!
Habe auch mal seitlich auf dem SOT gesessen und die Beine baumeln lassen.Ging alles ohne Probleme.
Für mich is das Kajak schneller, trockener und auch das sichere Gefühl überzeugt.
Im Belly ist lediglich die Sitzposition rückenfreundlicher und man kann noch mit den Füßen Steuern wenn ich einen Fsch drille!
Da mich der Räuber in ein Gebüsch gezogen hat, konnte ich nur mit einer Hand die Rute halten und mit der anderen versuchen zu paddeln. Ich verlor den Kontakt zum Fisch und der Räuber hat sich verabschiedet.#q
Das hätte mit dem Belly besser funktioniert.
Aber auf der Ostsee gibt es keine Sträucher oder Seerosenfelder:m.
Somit ist das SOT die bessere Wahl!!!!

Udo#h


----------



## JanS (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Belly Boat oder Kajak*

So...

also da ich ja eines mit kleinem Packmaß benötige ;-) steht bei mir nun das Airis Angler ganz oben auf der Liste. Ich denke das es dieses wird ;-)


----------

